
IRS Gutted: Good news for the wealthy - everybodyknows
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-the-irs-was-gutted
======
giardini
I don't see how the IRS can be gutted enough: it remains a hive of ultra-
liberals intent on shutting down republican support. Right now the liberals in
the IRS are hunkering down, hoping Trump retires from office before noticing
that so many IRS staff members came from leftist-leaning universities on the
east and west coasts.

I will grant you that we need major campaign finance reform very, very badly -
to the point that it should be _the_ one most important political item on the
USA's agenda - above immigration, above China, etc.

Citizens United (the controversial Supreme Court decision saying that
corporations had the same right as individuals to spend money to influence
elections) is a travesty to democracy - one that I oppose along with the most
flaming of flaming liberals. But the way that liberals have chosen (to burrow
into the various bureaucracies and implement a de facto legislative agenda
from there) to control campaign finance is simply wrong.

IRS gutted? Hardly. Go talk to one of them in one of his/her unguarded moments
(perhaps after sharing a joint). Watch their eyes light up when you mention
that maybe Beto O'Rourke can duplicate Obama's trajectory.

~~~
eigenstuff
This comment is so wrong it's not even wrong.

The IRS is in charge of taxes. They have nothing to do with campaign finance
laws. That's the Federal Election Commission's job.

~~~
smadge
The original poster was probably referring to the IRS Targeting controversy
during the Obama administration where it was alleged that the nonprofit status
and tax filings of conservatives groups were unfairly scrutinized. This could
be interpreted as the IRS obliquely enforcing campaign finance laws.

